# Suggestions for UK hunting trip please



## irishpuzzles (10 November 2014)

Hi all,

Hope some of you can help me please! We are a hunting couple from Ireland, we currently hunt 2/3 times/week. Im looking to arrange a few days hunting in UK for January as a surprise for my partner. I can arrange travel, accommodation etc myself but I'm stuck as to 1. Where best to go? 2. Where to get decent hirelings? Should we go to Melton Mowbray or can anyone suggest the best country to enjoy.

Im hoping we can hunt every day for 3 days somewhere, preferably over big hedge country but I'm open to suggestions!

Thanks


----------



## Happy Hunter (10 November 2014)

There was me thinking everyone wanted to go to Ireland for the hunting :lol: 
I suppose it depends on what sort of country you would be looking for?

Hedges I assume??


----------



## spacefaer (10 November 2014)

Leicestershire is probably your best bet - you could probably combine days with the Quorn, Meynell and Belvoir (all have big hedge country) although whether you will get 3 consecutive hedgey meets in January is another question!  

In the north west (ish) you could have fun with the Wynnstay, the Cheshires, the North Shropshire and the North Staffordshire - all of whom have decent country. .....

Other 'hedge' packs could include the Blackmore and Sparkford Vale or the Taunton Vale - both in the West Country, or the Ledbury have some good country, a couple of hours north of those packs - you could have a tour of the south west!  

I'm assuming you'll want hirelings?


----------



## irishpuzzles (10 November 2014)

Thanks. Does anyone know of anyone that arranges hirelings/visitor clearance with hunts? 

Yes to hirelings! Easier than bringing our own and less hassle. I know it'll work out expensive but sure we'd rather 3days hunting than a fortnight on the beach!


----------



## spacefaer (10 November 2014)

You'll probably need to speak to the Secretary of each pack - they'll be able to tell you good meets, visitor's cap, etc - and they will know good providers of local hirelings.

Each pack has its own website, generally or you can try the MFHA's own website for details on each pack

Not many packs will have meet cards published for the 2nd half of the season, but most tend to know where, traditionally, they are for most weeks of the season - some meets are set in stone!

I know of a couple of hireling providers who will cover either Leicestershire or the NW packs I mentioned, also one for the Ledbury - but the Hon Secs will know 

Sounds like great fun!

I'm sure there are others on this forum who will be able to give you advice too


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (10 November 2014)

The Ledbury Hunt are known for their great big hedges! 

However, if you ever decide to come up to Derbyshire, we have some fab stone walls, post & rails and a few hedges! I hunt with the Four Shires Bloodhounds (we're a very fast pack)! There is a man who brings good hirelings up from Chesire, you can read more on their page, just go to frequently asked questions  http://www.4shires.co.uk/ 

So if you ever feel like it, come and join us in Derbyshire!


----------



## Kittykins (10 November 2014)

What's your budget? These guys down in Devon do 'hunting breaks', but they're pricey: http://www.blackthornandbrook.com/holiday/our-holidays/


----------



## spacefaer (10 November 2014)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			The Ledbury Hunt are known for their great big hedges! 

However, if you ever decide to come up to Derbyshire, we have some fab stone walls, post & rails and a few hedges! I hunt with the Four Shires Bloodhounds (we're a very fast pack)! There is a man who brings good hirelings up from Chesire, you can read more on their page, just go to frequently asked questions  http://www.4shires.co.uk/ 

So if you ever feel like it, come and join us in Derbyshire!
		
Click to expand...


The Ledbury aren't as big as the BS&V or the Wynnstey  but if you want an idea, google Ledbury hedges ....... there are several YouTube videos and some headcam footage too


----------



## Orangehorse (11 November 2014)

The Ledbury Headcam is brilliant.  I feel exhausted after watching that.


----------



## Starbucks (13 November 2014)

Another vote for the Meynell although it's in Derbyshire (and Staffordshire) not Leicestershire!  Not far away though.  Not everywhere will have big hedge days every day, shame the meet cards won&#8217;t be out yet but I&#8217;d pick an area then phone around the local packs to find out where the good meets will be.

I hope it doesn&#8217;t snow or rain too much to spoil your fun!!


----------



## irishpuzzles (13 November 2014)

Thanks to everyone for suggestions so far, much appreciated!

Ledbury headcam is super! 

I still have nothing tied down yet, although I have fired off a bunch of emails so fingers crossed! 
If anyone has suggestions as to what hunts we could visit to get 2/3days in a row, preferably at least one over big hedge country? 
(the hedges will be a novelty to us which is why I'm keen to have a go, we hunt mostly in ditch/bank country over here so 90% of our jumps are holes in the groung, with an occasional stone wall dayout for good measure!)


----------



## Doormouse (13 November 2014)

Kittykins said:



			What's your budget? These guys down in Devon do 'hunting breaks', but they're pricey: http://www.blackthornandbrook.com/holiday/our-holidays/

Click to expand...

These guys arrange days with the Blackmore Vale, they have fantastic hirelings and are very good indeed.


----------



## irishpuzzles (13 November 2014)

Unfortunately the quote I received from them would require me to get a mortgage. Im not by any means on a shoestring but I don't want to spend £10k for 3 days hunting, not including flights! 


Doormouse said:



			These guys arrange days with the Blackmore Vale, they have fantastic hirelings and are very good indeed.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Starbucks (13 November 2014)

I think you might struggle to find a hunt that goes 3 days in a row? The Belvoir, Cottesmore, Quorn, Atherstone, Meynell and South Notts are all within reasonable distance of each other so I reckon you could mix and match a bit?  Meynell hunt Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday.  Think south Notts do Mondays and Fridays.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (13 November 2014)

Th Blackmore Vale is renowned for its hedges..they are proper hedges in that they are deemed jumpable on the basis that if the wire is removed you can have a crack at them.

The Cattistock is another good one although the hedges tend to be a bit more "manicured" although still big.

They border each other so you could go to ne on the 1st and 3rd day and the other inbewtween


----------



## nuttychestnut (13 November 2014)

Not been out with the avon vale for a while but the times I have been has included a number of man made and natural jumps. Should say they are based in wiltshire.


----------



## Orangehorse (13 November 2014)

The Ledbury meet on Monday and Friday, not Saturday, so you could do Friday and then Saturday with another pack.

I don't know if any hunts meet on a Thursday, but the Croome and West Warwicks used to meet on a Tuesday.

There is a good hunt hire person - Jill ???? - at the North Cotswold.

I have been looking at hunt websites and they don't often say what days of the week they meet.


----------



## Maesfen (13 November 2014)

Here's the video of our hunt race earlier this year which might whet your appetite! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AxzDUkz8xA

Roger Rimmer does super hirelings for all our local packs, http://www.kentonwoodstables.co.uk/


----------



## spotty_pony (15 November 2014)

Leicestershire for definite and yes to Melton Mowbray! Come and have a few days with the Cottesmore and the Quorn!


----------



## Redders (16 November 2014)

In the hunting edition if h and h, a couple of weeks back I think, it has details of all hunts across England and Wales with days they meet and contact details of secretaries, might help with your search.


----------



## tootsietoo (16 November 2014)

If you want hedges, I reckon you need to go to either Devon, Leicestershire or Cheshire.  Cheshire would be pretty easy from Ireland - ferry to Holyhead or Liverpool and then it's not far!  The Meynell wouldn't be too far either.  The Wynnstay, Cheshire and Meynell are all Tuesday Thursday and Saturday.  North Shrops is Wed and Saturday so you could fit that it somewhere and they have hedges.


----------

